# Rebuild kit for 1965 WINchester 94???



## SargeEMT (Dec 13, 2008)

Does anyone know if a kit is available with instructions to rebuild a 1965 Winchester lever action model 94 in 30-30 cal. ?


----------



## cmshoot (Dec 14, 2008)

Are you having problems with it?

You can replace all the springs through Numrich Arms.  http://e-gunparts.com/products.asp?chrMasterModel=0950z94 POST 64&MC=


----------



## SargeEMT (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes when loading, the shells will not stay locked in place.


----------



## cmshoot (Dec 14, 2008)

Sounds like a general re-spring, and maybe a new loading gate, or in order.


----------



## SargeEMT (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the web site and I found a book on Amazon.com, guess I'll be trying my hand at rebuilding.


----------



## cmshoot (Dec 14, 2008)

Good luck!  You're on your way to being a gun tinker now!


----------

